

Show HN: An Outlet For Your Views And Your Wallet - Shop Your Values! - Gliabk
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/glia-social-values-shopping/id895988434?mt=8

======
Gliabk
OP here, happy to answer any questions and would love feedback. You can check
out our website and video at www.glia.is

